# Who has a say in Kenpo?



## FasterthanDeath (Jun 5, 2004)

Over the years of my training many different Kenpo instructors have told me the many stories of the "Claim to the Throne" when GM Parker died. For those of you who dont know let me sum it up. After he died many Black Belts began to promote themselves to higher belt ranks and even some to 10th degree and started to say that right before he died GM Parker went to them and taught them the extra techniques or the hidden techniques or something that he didnt teach the rest of his students. If you add it up there is no way that he could of been with everyone at the sametime. So with that said, Who am I too believe when I look for further lessons in Kenpo. Alot of people have told me that those who were promoted passed 2nd degree black just took off their stripes and rank and dropped down to black belts to be respectful to GM Parker. While others promoted themselves up way passed the rank of 5th degree. I am not sure but at the time of his death was there any Kenpo black belts who were above the rank of 4? Anyway, you info, advice, facts, and opinons are welecome. I would like as much as I can do to the fact that I always search for the truth. Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2004)

Things like this have been discussed a lot. Here's some background reading:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8067
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8097
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8119
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6823
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10377


----------

